# abs fuses missing??



## msanz (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok i have a 99 passat 1.8 t and was checking fuses and noticed there are fuses missing for the abs system,i dont know if the previous owner took them out for a reason but i have no idea what would happen if i put fuses back in,also the heated mirrors and heat seat fuses are missing as well,any imput would be greatfull.thanks


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Put the missing fuses back in. Don't be surprised if the ABS Fault Light turns on. Removing the ABS fuse/s is one way to disable a malfunctioning ABS Brake System, and hide the fact that it isn;t working correctly.

If you do replace the missing fuse/s, and the ABS Fault Light comes on, and it hasn't been that long since you bought the car, I'd take it to the VW Dealer and get an estimate for the cost of repairs, then go to the Seller, and demand that he/she pay for repairs, since he/she knew that the brakes were faultly, and pulled the fuse/s to hide that fact.

As-Is Sale terms do not apply in cases where the Seller had prior knowledge of an undisclosed defect, or it's a safety defect on a vehicle in many States. If you bought from a Dealer, you can report/complain to your State's DMV or Bureau of Automotive Repair, OR file a lawsuit in Small Claims Court.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

germancarnut51 said:


> Put the missing fuses back in. Don't be surprised if the ABS Fault Light turns on. Removing the ABS fuse/s is one way to disable a malfunctioning ABS Brake System, and hide the fact that it isn;t working correctly.
> 
> If you do replace the missing fuse/s, and the ABS Fault Light comes on, and it hasn't been that long since you bought the car, I'd take it to the VW Dealer and get an estimate for the cost of repairs, then go to the Seller, and demand that he/she pay for repairs, since he/she knew that the brakes were faultly, and pulled the fuse/s to hide that fact.
> 
> As-Is Sale terms do not apply in cases where the Seller had prior knowledge of an undisclosed defect, or it's a safety defect on a vehicle in many States. If you bought from a Dealer, you can report/complain to your State's DMV or Bureau of Automotive Repair, OR file a lawsuit in Small Claims Court.


You will have to be able to prove the seller had prior knowledge


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

If you want to get the ABS working again, just EBAY "PASSAT ABS" and you'll find out how to send off your module to get repaired. It's a lot cheaper than buying a new failure prone unit.


----------

